# Forum > News > Community Chat > The Back Room >  Edited Singing Sunflower

## Exnintythree

Well, I thought this was appropriate. And I haven't posted on MMOwned in forever...

Sorry, no download available for the edit right now, but I'm sure it wouldn't be to hard for you to do recreate the edit. If not, I'll try to post it eventually.

So, here it is.

----------


## Yamachi

This isn't a texture swap at all and has nothing to do with model editing... It's a shooped image.

----------


## Exnintythree

> This isn't a texture swap at all and has nothing to do with model editing... It's a shooped image.


It may not be a texture swap, because I have no idea what to post it as since I never visit this website. But it is in fact a model that was edited. So why would it not have anything to do with "model editing?"

----------


## MadameGrip

Haha I want to see that from different angles before I believe that this is anything else than pure trolling  :Big Grin:

----------


## Leonim

I litterally lol'd irl
+rep

----------


## dasde

I wanna rename this to "Singing Troll" "Teaches you to summon Singing Troll, trolololololo"

----------


## dazzidrood

hahaha it would be so f*ckin awesome if some1 could do that edit  :Big Grin: 

+rep because you made my day  :Smile:

----------


## Yamachi

> It may not be a texture swap, because I have no idea what to post it as since I never visit this website. But it is in fact a model that was edited. So why would it not have anything to do with "model editing?"


How on Earth could you possibly think this is a model edit? It's not an edited model, it's an edited SCREENSHOT.
This thread should have been posted here, here, or (at a stretch) here and not in this forum.

/thread

----------


## mariodk

i got a idea for Texture for sunflower make it to Fire Flower from Super Mario games

----------


## Reflection

No download nor a real model edit, moved to back room.

----------


## culdin

actually this is just a texture edit. totally possible i will think about replicating this tomorrow so you guys can download

----------

